# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  HCM_Đấu giá Spindle Thuỵ Sỹ 800w

## quangnguyen89ck

Hàng của FISCHER
Tất cả như hình, đầu kẹp collet các bác tự chế
-Made in Switzerland
-Tốc độ Max 150.000v/p
-công suất 0.8kw
-tần số 2500HZ
-nặng tầm 5kg
- đường kính tầm 80mm




- Gía khởi điểm 100.000đ
- giá mua ngay: không có
- Bước giá. Từ 20.000 ( Đơn vị hàng ngàn phải là con số 0, ví dụ: 21.000 là phạm quy.)
Thời gian kết thúc: 21h30 ngày 20/9 ( chur nhật)
Bác thắng đấu giá vui lòng để lại  SĐT để xác nhận.
Chúc các bác buôi tối vui
Nhận hàng tại cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Chế Tạo Máy CNC* 336 Phan Văn Trị-P.11-Q.Bình Thạnh-TP.hcm
thanks các bác.
Boong Boong.

----------


## biết tuốt

quảng chụp kỹ lại cái đầu colet cái , xem sao àm nó cụt lủn thế kia ?
iem trả 120k

----------


## Nam CNC

con này spindle mài , xài đệm khí . Chúc anh em đấu vui vẻ.

----------


## emptyhb

Spindle mài em cũng cần 1 con, nhưng chưa biết con này phù hợp không? bid đại 140k  :Cool:

----------


## Brian

Theo 160k :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

3 ống phía sau bao gồm in water, out water và oil. Không đường dẫn khí nha.

----------


## emptyhb

Cứ tà tà mà chơi, em bid tiếp 180k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em theo 200k

----------


## Luyến

đầu lắp dao theo chuẩn gì vậy em??

----------


## emptyhb

Con spindle này bác nào muốn chế cháo thì theo link này là phù hợp

http://shop.fischerspindle.com/Fisch...ter/HJNZ80/ccw

----------


## Nam CNC

oil ??? vậy không lẽ con này xài ceramic bearing ? Quảng em thử xoay cốt nó quay nhẹ nhàng có trớn quay không ??? tốc độ cực cao như thế sao lại có thể dùng bạc đạn sao ta ? nếu dùng bạc thì chổ cốt lú ra phải có 1 cái đĩa có bậc âm dương che bụi lại , Test bằng cách quay trơn như thế nào , cấp 1 đường khí vào và quay như thế nào , nếu airbearing thì khi cấp khí vào thì quay cực ngon , trớn quay rất lâu thì cốt mới dừng lại. 


Nếu không lầm em nó dùng cốt ren , cái lổ có 1 bậc thẳng và ren sâu bên trong , trên web của hãng có bán cốt mài này tầm 150 Euro , nhưng thợ tiện giỏi có thể tiện được , nhưng sợ không được cân bằng tốt khi quay tốc độ cực cao như vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

sau khi tìm tài liệu chắc em nó là con này.... mà theo em hiểu thì em nó chạy bạc đạn mới dữ.

http://shop.fischerspindle.com/epage...ucts/51882-004

----------


## tcm

Nếu em không nhầm thì con này là bạc không khí. Đường oil chính là đường cấp hỗn hợp khí-dầu cho bạc đạn.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

M theo 220k

----------


## biết tuốt

240k đủ 10 ký tự rồi mà

----------


## Khoa C3

Lên 260k nhé.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

cầm tay quay êm ru nha bác Nam

----------


## Brian

300k cho chẵn. :Wink:

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

M theo tiep 320k

----------


## n_v_hiep

Theo 400 luôn

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

M theo 450k

----------


## hung1706

hehe nhích phát lấy hên 420k

----------


## hung1706

hehe nhích phát nữa lấy hên 470 k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

time out, yeah  !!!!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> hehe nhích phát nữa lấy hên 470 k


ok you guy, you won, he he

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hên quá hên quá...giao nhận hàng thế nào bác nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## n_v_hiep

Oh my shiiiit, too late

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Hehe hên quá hên quá...giao nhận hàng thế nào bác nhỉ


bác ghé 336 phan văn trị dùm em nhé, cảm ơn bác

----------


## hung1706

Bác ko ship hàng à, em làm biếng chạy xe quá  :Big Grin: . Vậy mai sáng 8h em cho thằng đệ chạy qua lấy hàng. Bác có test chạy thử được thì test giúp em luôn nhé  :Big Grin: . Thanks bác!

----------


## emptyhb

hehe, 8h30 nhớ nhớ là vào diễn đàn để bid, thế mà đi chơi mất. chúc mừng bác Hưng nhé!

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em ngâm cứu tí, ko hợp thì em lại cho lên đấu giá thôi  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

> hehe nhích phát nữa lấy hên 470 k


chúc mừng bác !!!

----------


## Nam CNC

con này chạy bạc đạn mà giá như vậy thì quá bèo nhèo rồi , con này trên ebay đang bán thì phải , lên ngó cái giá há hốc mồm nhé , em không có nhu cầu nên không nhảy vào đua đòi , em đã post tài liệu mà bác Quảng xác nhận chậm quá nên ít người quan tâm. Chúc mừng chú Hưng , quởn quởn cho em cầm 1 cái cho nó biết mùi đời 150Krpm mà dùng bạc đạn hen.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka mai em vác qua cho đại ca test khét lẹt luôn nhá, biến tần thì để em sắm con Yaskawa mini J7 2.2kw test cho đã há há

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Collet mài luôn đá mài của nó 150$  :Smile: )

----------


## hung1706

Vụ collet em không phải xoắn, đầu cao tốc HSK tuy ko có toolholder nhưng em vẫn hốt 1 lúc 6 con mà lo gì  :Smile: ). 
Chạy vòng vòng vui rồi, 150krpm cắt cái gì bây h, để trưng bày chơi thôi  :Smile: )

----------


## Luyến

> Vụ collet em không phải xoắn, đầu cao tốc HSK tuy ko có toolholder nhưng em vẫn hốt 1 lúc 6 con mà lo gì ). 
> Chạy vòng vòng vui rồi, 150krpm cắt cái gì bây h, để trưng bày chơi thôi )


chơi chán thì đá lại cho em.

----------

hung1706

----------

